# Ijoy combo RDTA build and wicking



## morras (10/1/17)

Hello all

So i picked up a Ijoy combo from Sir vape while on holiday recently.....

First build was with the coils it came with - wasn't to impresses - also wicked it with the wick tails going down to the level of the glass.

Took out the dual coils now and build a 3mm 8 wrap dual stanless 316 - 26 gauge single coil and wicked her up like the guy in this video - 

Wow !!! I tried stainless once before and didn't like it - not sure why but this is good.

I can take 4 to 5 toots before the cotton becomes dry - turn the tank upside down once and off i go again.

Who else wicks so that the cotton just goes into the holes ? It also makes the wicking much easier as you don't have to dissemble the tank to wick.

The only complaint i have is the 4 to 5 toots before having to tilt - would like more hits before tilting , any advice ?


Have a good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (10/1/17)

morras said:


> Hello all
> ...... The only complaint i have is the 4 to 5 toots before having to tilt - would like more hits before tilting , any advice ?
> 
> 
> Have a good one



Tilt to vape - Never runs dry. Tilt other direction when just holding.


Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

